# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  طفل ياكل أظافره

## PSAM

اخى الفاضل  انا عندى طفل عمرة عشر سنوات ودائما يضع يدة فى فمة وياكل اظافرة

----------


## د.عادل

> اخى الفاضل  انا عندى طفل عمرة عشر سنوات ودائما يضع يدة فى فمة وياكل اظافرة


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخي الكريم
ارجو الإطلاع على موضوع قضـم الاظـافر  وقد ذكرت فيه التالي:



> قضم الاظافر تعتبر عادة سيئة مكتسبة منذ الصغر في معظم الحالات ، ومن هذه العادات ايضاً: نتف شعر الرأس ـ عض الشفاه ـ هز الرجل عند الجلوس.
> وقضم الاظافر يضر بالظفر ويغير شكله ويقلصة للنصف او الربع ويكاد يختفي نهائي مع تقدم الحالة، ويعرف الشخص من اظافره انه معتاد على قضم اظافره، وللاسف لا يعود الظفر لحالته الطبيعية بعد التوقف مما يسبب الإحراج والخجل، ويتلاشى مع التخلص من هذه العادة.
> وللتخلص من هذه العادة لابد اولاً معرفة المسببات ، لذا استعيني بتدوين الاتي:
> 1. هل قضم الاظافر لا شعوري؟
> 2. هل يصاحبها اي عادات اخرى من المذكورة؟
> 3. متى يزداد قضمها؟ (اثناء التفكير ـ القلق ـ الخوف ـ مشاهدة التلفاز ـ المذاكرة).
> 4. هل يتم القضم امام الاخرين؟
> 5. منذ متى بدأت؟
> بعد الإجابة على هذه الاسئلة ابدئي بمعرفة الاوقات والاسباب كي تبدئي في طريقة التخلص.
> ...


ردي عن الاستفسار السابق لم يكن عن طفل عمرة عشر سنوات ، ولذا انصح بعدم استخدام العنف معه، فالعنف وتعمد احراجة امام الاخرين قد يزيد الامر سوءاً، وسيزيد من توتره وعدم الإقلاع عن قضم اظافره.
لذا يجب التعامل معه بلين وبالترغيب وليس الترهيب، يجب عليك التقرب منه اكثر، ومعاملته كصديق، وإقناعه بان قضمه لاظافره سيعيب شخصيته، وسيجعل الاخرين يعلمون بانه يقضم اظافره سواء قضمها امامهم ام لا، وذلك من مظهرها الذي يفضح امره، لذا يجب عليه القناعة بان يتوقف فوراً، وعليكم افراد العائلة ان تساعدوه وتعينوه على ذلك، كتحفيزه ان رأيتم اظافره قد طالت، ومدحه دائماً بانه قادر على التخلب على هذه العادة السيئة، ومقارنته بغيره ممن لم يستطيعوا الإقلاع عن هذه العادة، وان لم يكن بالعائلة او معارفكم من مثله، فلتختلق شخصية وهمية معك في العمل مثلاً، وسيكون لتحفيزه اثر جيد جداً لإستمراره، وان عاد او نسيى فعليكم تحفيزه مرة اخرى واخرى، ولا تيئسوا من ذلك، حاولوا دائماً الى ان يترك هذه العادة.

للجميع تحياتي.

----------

